

Venturi: Instead of closing LaGuardia, let's fix it and close Rikers - balsam
http://www.archpaper.com/news/articles.asp?id=8134#.VduhWSgxbqA

======
detaro
I thought LaGuardia is getting a massive update the next years, which I'd
assume only is worthwhile if it continues to exist, so why "instead of closing
LaGuardia"?

~~~
balsam
From what I hear it is going to be torn down and completely replaced, not just
updated. At some point it will have to be closed. Yes, still, the title is not
too accurate, but to be fair, the article was written before the announcement
of the reconstruction.

[http://www.planetizen.com/node/79879/different-idea-
laguardi...](http://www.planetizen.com/node/79879/different-idea-laguardia-
airport)

